# Yamaha whine/whistle noise



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a 2004 Yamaha 150 four stroke with 180 hours on it. It has started making a strange whine or whistle noise that comes and goes. I took it toa shop fora different reason and they heard it. They replaced the balancer assembly, and kudos to Yamaha for paying for it even though I am out of warrranty. Anyway, I took the boat out yesterday and it still makes that noise. Has anyone else heard of this? If so do you know what it is and how to fix it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds like the drive shaft is whining, take some spray like fluid film or pb blaster, and spray it on the drive shaft just under the power head. you can see it by the steering knuckle. put a good coat on it, and it should be fine....:usaflag


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine does the same thing. I have had it come and go for the last 500+ hours. I was told the same thing Kenny told you but it still comes and goes. I have over 780 hours and haven't had a lick of trouble out of mine.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Me three.

When I had it in for its first service, I was told it was a pulley and they guy said he'd grease the bearing. Needless to say it never made a difference but I've had no problems and it isn't getting any better or worse. OBTW mine seems to do that at low rpm only.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

It could also be the lower drive shaft bushing in the midsection. Several 4 stroke yamahas do this. Yamaha has them replaced when in warranty. Have the dealer call and ask to see if they will do it for yours out of warranty.


----------

